
Battle of the iPhone Task Managers - jwilliams
http://lifehacker.com/5078699/battle-of-the-iphone-task-managers
======
sh1mmer
As numerous commenters on LH point out there are two obvious omissions from
this list "Things" and "OmniFocus".

I personally prefer Things, paired with the desktop client it's easy to use
and effective. Out of all the GTD apps it's the one I find I easiest to use
daily. It really doesn't get in the way. My only small beef with it is the
need to sync over wifi.

~~~
unalone
I never bought Things - I can't get myself to use productivity applications,
they just seem too limiting - but I tried the demo, and it is BEAUTIFUL. I
wish all programs had such a gorgeous interface.

